# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Slakkenexcretie

## dodo

:Confused:  Hallo daar,

Weet er iemand meer over de slakkenexcretie? Ik heb de reclames verschillende keren op t.v gezien en het ziet ernaar uit dat het echt werk, maar ik heb toch zo mijn twijfels over. Ik had het ook mijn dermatoloog gevraagd of dat het product goed was tegen moedervlekken en zo, want op t.v. beloven ze dat het goed werkt tegen rimpels, moedervlekken, littekens en nog veel meer... Zij zei dat er nog onvoldoende wetenschappelijk bewijzen waren, maar verder heeft zij niks meer gezegd.
Er zijn misschien mensen onder u die dat al gebruikt hebben. 

groetjes.... :Confused:

----------


## Jacqueline

Hallo Dodo,

Wat zoek je precies? Ben je op zoek naar producten voor een mooiere huid of tegen veroudering? Iets tegen acné? Dan weet ik misschien wel wat voor je.

Groetjes,
Jacqueline

----------


## dodo

Hoi,

Ik wil gewoon weten of dat het werkt tegen moedervlekken enz... Ik heb veel moedervlekken.... :EEK!:

----------


## :MELANIE_!!

heej, ik zou graag willen weten of slakkenextracten ook tegen moedervlekken zijn. ik heb namelijk erg veek moedervlekken en schaam me er best wel voor, weet iemand een product tegen moedervlekken.
Groetjes Melanie

----------


## macinmosh

hay,
bij mij hielp die creme niet
ik had de gel en creme
van de tuinen gekocht,
mooie praatjes vulle geen gaatjes...

xoxox

----------


## Frankos

Ik heb Slakkenwonder (200 ml = 40 euro) ,
hij werkt heel goed je krijgt er een mooie huid van enzo
na een week zag je echt een groot verschil!
maar weet niet of het werkt voor moedervlekken.

----------


## Alexiss

> Hallo daar,
> 
> Weet er iemand meer over de slakkenexcretie? Ik heb de reclames verschillende keren op t.v gezien en het ziet ernaar uit dat het echt werk, maar ik heb toch zo mijn twijfels over. Ik had het ook mijn dermatoloog gevraagd of dat het product goed was tegen moedervlekken en zo, want op t.v. beloven ze dat het goed werkt tegen rimpels, moedervlekken, littekens en nog veel meer... Zij zei dat er nog onvoldoende wetenschappelijk bewijzen waren, maar verder heeft zij niks meer gezegd.
> Er zijn misschien mensen onder u die dat al gebruikt hebben. 
> 
> groetjes....


Hoi Hoi,

Ik heb de slakkencremé gebruikt en ik moet zeggen dat het goed werkt,
zelf heb ik heel veel bruine pigmentvlekken op mijn voorhoofd had ik een vlek wat op een landkaart leek maar die is nu een heel stuk verminderd, wel moet je dagelijks smeren en dit ook niet vergeten, de creme ziet er doorzichtig uit en als je het op smeert na het douchen prikt het enigszins en daarna voelt de huid stak aan.

het helpt dus echt !! wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik heel erg onder zit dus ik ga ook nog een afspraak maken bij de huisarts en vraag voor een doorverwijzing naar een dermatoloog, ik heb namelijk gelezen dat ze in het 
UZ te Gent een peelingbehandeling doen die ook echt werkt.
Misschien zit er in Nederland ook een clinic die dit probleem nu voorgoed bij mij kan verhelpen.

Gr

Alexiss

----------

